

Write an Excellent Programming Blog - hendzen
http://emptysqua.re/blog/write-an-excellent-programming-blog/

======
anonfunction
Great post and read, thanks for sharing this. As someone who just started my
own blog[1] it is quite timely.

I especially liked the run-down of the different types of posts. Most of mine
fall into the how-to or how things work categories but I would like to share
more stories and opinions.

[1] [http://anonfunction.com](http://anonfunction.com)

